# Northern Neck Winter 2018



## KingDolphin123 (Jan 16, 2018)

For anyone at the comp, how was it, did you meet your goals, get any PBs, etc?
Also be sure to check out this competition video


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 16, 2018)

That comp was in the middle of nowhere lol. My mom wasn't sure her phone was correct when we went on the back roads.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey, as places in the Northern Neck go, Oak Grove Baptist Church in Colonial Beach is a pretty happenin' place!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 16, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hey, as places in the Northern Neck go, Oak Grove Baptist Church in Colonial Beach is a pretty happenin' place!


Lunch definitely improved.


----------



## KingDolphin123 (Jan 16, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> That comp was in the middle of nowhere lol. My mom wasn't sure her phone was correct when we went on the back roads.


Yeah lol, it was definitely in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2018)

When I was growing up, Colonial Beach had a big advantage in Northern Neck high school basketball. Their school at the time was so tiny that they didn't have enough room in their gym for a full-size basketball court. So they had two midcourt lines; the one that counted was the one that allowed the frontcourt at the moment to be regulation-sized. So when opposing teams came to play and ran practiced fast break plays, they'd often run right past the end of the court out of habit. It was sometimes pretty hilarious.

I gather they've gotten a better school since then. The original school burned down recently, but it seems that perhaps they managed to save the gym? I found this article on it.

I grew up in King George, which is an even more nowhere place just to the west of Colonial Beach. 

I never thought I'd live to see the day when a cubing competition was held in the Northern Neck. I really regret that I couldn't have been there to support it.


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2018)

The food was great. Oh, also the cubing was good. Here's my 4x4 video: 




Stay tuned for my 3x3 video


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

KingDolphin123 said:


> For anyone at the comp, how was it, did you meet your goals, get any PBs, etc?
> Also be sure to check out this competition video


Hey KingDolphin123,

I (for obvious reasons living way to far away) did not attend the competition, but I enjoyed watching your video. Great job on it.


----------



## KingDolphin123 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dom said:


> The food was great. Oh, also the cubing was good. Here's my 4x4 video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the food was really good


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Dom said:


> The food was great. Oh, also the cubing was good. Here's my 4x4 video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dom,

Nice solves. I look forward to seeing you sub 1 soon.


----------



## KingDolphin123 (Feb 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey KingDolphin123,
> 
> I (for obvious reasons living way to far away) did not attend the competition, but I enjoyed watching your video. Great job on it.


thanks


----------

